# Life Threatening Situation



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> Have you ever been in a life threatening situation?


Yes. I have had a gun pointed to my head more than once, and each time, I thought I was going to die. After the terror, the crying and plotting, when I knew I couldn't get away or save myself, there was a peaceful resignation to the fate, and an acceptance, perhaps from faith. I prayed for protection. I also prayed that God would accept me, even if my life was not spared. Finishing on that note, I just closed my eyes and waited to have my head blown off. It never happened. 

I also thought I was going to be beaten to death with a baseball bat once, but it only left these weird white welts instead because I covered my head with my arms and most of the blows struck my legs.

I was almost eaten by a bear. It was a small, starving bear, and the first time it came at me, it was rushing at me from the bushes. The person I was with had a shotgun, and fired it into the air. The bear was scared of the noise and ran the other direction. Then, the bear came back and was approaching us from the driveway when I was sitting around with my friends, and one of my friends fired into the air to scare the bear away a second time. The bear ran off, but when it came back the third time, it was sneaking up behind me, only a few feet away from me. A single pounce would have had my head in its mouth. My friend saved my life before I even knew I was in danger. 

I was in a vehicle that was nearly charged by a huge, raging moose. I was in the front seat, and the moose would have come right through the windshield if the driver hadn't honked the horn and startled the moose so badly it fell.

I almost drowned twice. Once, I was at the beach, when a wave pulled me under. The other time, I was at swimming lessons, and my little brother saved me. The instructor wasn't watching me, and I couldn't make it to the other side of the pool. 

I thought I was going to be strangled to death twice, but prayed both times. The first time, I retained consciousness, but the second time, I kept blanking out. I never actually passed out all the way. 

Every time I was beaten by my ex, I feared that he was going to lose control and kill me, or that a punch would hit my head in the wrong spot accidentally, whether he planned to kill me or not. If that counts, I don't even know how many times I feared for my life. I lost count. 

I would say that leaving him was a potentially life-threatening situation, because he easily could have hunted me down and killed me for it, as threatened.

I once slipped on ice and hit my head so hard that I was cloudy-minded for almost a week afterward. The night that it happened, I thought I might die, because I kept feeling like I was passing out and couldn't breathe. It was probably just a panic attack that affected my breathing.

I have died in dreams countless times.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Many thanks for everyones's stories :happy: Keep them coming!

I think the reason I'm looking for a dangerous situation is because it's been too long since my last adventure. Maybe I'm growing bored.
Perhaps I need to think of something extreme to do.
***


snail said:


> Yes. I have had a gun pointed to my head more than once, and each time, I thought I was going to die. After the terror, the crying and plotting, when I knew I couldn't get away or save myself, there was a peaceful resignation to the fate, and an acceptance, perhaps from faith. I prayed for protection. I also prayed that God would accept me, even if my life was not spared. Finishing on that note, I just closed my eyes and waited to have my head blown off. It never happened.
> 
> I also thought I was going to be beaten to death with a baseball bat once, but it only left these weird white welts instead because I covered my head with my arms and most of the blows struck my legs.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're still around, Snail. *hugs*



Lance said:


> You want to get thrown into a life threatening situation joe? Have sex with a prostitute.:crazy:


And then we can beat the hell out of each other like the sham-wow guy
>=D
I've got the facebook bumper sticker. I love it!



DayLightSun said:


> omg ...
> seriously in Africa.


lolz


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

snail said:


> Yes. I have had a gun pointed to my head more than once, and each time, I thought I was going to die. After the terror, the crying and plotting, when I knew I couldn't get away or save myself, there was a peaceful resignation to the fate, and an acceptance, perhaps from faith. I prayed for protection. I also prayed that God would accept me, even if my life was not spared. Finishing on that note, I just closed my eyes and waited to have my head blown off. It never happened.
> 
> I also thought I was going to be beaten to death with a baseball bat once, but it only left these weird white welts instead because I covered my head with my arms and most of the blows struck my legs.
> 
> ...


Wow. You have led an intense life.

Most of the life-threatening situations I've been involved in have involved cars. I've been nearly run over by a few inattentive drivers, I've been in cars where the drivers are falling asleep, and I've been in cars that lost control on icy and/or snowy roads. There were really only one or two times when I was really like, "Welp, this is it, I am going to die now." It produced a weird combination of adrenaline and peace that's hard to explain.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Schwarz said:


> Wow. You have led an intense life.
> 
> Most of the life-threatening situations I've been involved in have involved cars. I've been nearly run over by a few inattentive drivers, I've been in cars where the drivers are falling asleep, and I've been in cars that lost control on icy and/or snowy roads. There were really only one or two times when I was really like, "Welp, this is it, I am going to die now." It produced a weird combination of adrenaline and peace that's hard to explain.


Most of the people on this forum are in their 20's. 
Motor vehicle accidents are the number one killer of people in their 20's


----------

